
Ghana to generate nuclear power by 2030 - ericdanielski
https://www.pulse.com.gh/bi/strategy/ghana-to-generate-nuclear-power-by-2030/sk23lk5
======
aaron695
As far as I can see chance of this happening 0%

Unless China is doing it. They have promised a few countries but have yet to
deliver. But I think if they start delivering it could happen in places like
Ghana.

But no evidence China is finally following through here?

~~~
PaulHoule
China has a good story for building a pressurized water reactor such as the
AP1000 and the CAP1400.

The PWR is safer than the boiling water reactor that blew up its building in
Fukushima. The AP1000 is safer still because it has a large water heatsink
that can get the reactor through several days of station blackout -- that
enables simplification of the reactor in ways that help with the cost.

It is the best option today, but it will not compete with natural gas in the
US, because the steam turbine is vastly larger and more expensive than a gas
turbine.

Ghana might not mind since the cost of uranium is low and won't mess up their
budget the way petroleum would.

